# Recommend a iPOD only Head Unit



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Am interested in upgrading my system, starting with a head unit that only needs to AM/FM/iPOD. I haven't played a CD in my car in months - nor do I intend to in the future. (My thinking is that the cost savings should either be passed on to me or reflected in a quality bump at the price point.) I'd like it to have iPOD info on the display and control it directly from the unit. It will drive four speakers and feed a sub/amp.

I saw an Alpine but didn't like the huge silver knob on the front.

Suggestions???


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I do not know of any that do not include cd player. Also do you have a single or double din? 

Personally, I have something similar to this http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-AVH-P4000DVD-2-Din-Multimedia-Receiver/dp/B001604QGW/ref=pd_sim_e_25 I do not have that exact model, mine was a lot cheaper, this looks like a newer version. I have the Ipod hookup cable for it and keep the iPod hidden. The stereo charges that iPod, so I never have to worry about the battery dieing. I can control the ipod through the deck and works pretty well. 

The only problem with it, is that when I hook up a USB drive, no matter what I leave it on (radio/ipod/dvd) it goes straight to the USB Drive. Then I have to switch it over.

When we upgrade my car (the wife stole mine after the wedding and I got stuck with hers) I am 90% sure I will get the same type of deck.


----------

